# Small Test on Audiorecording on Cameras from DPreview



## xps (Apr 1, 2020)

DPReview TV: Mirrorless and DSLR microphone pre-amp shootout


We invited a professional audio engineer to test the microphone pre-amps in cameras from Canon, Nikon, Sony, Panasonic, Fujifilm and Olympus. Find out which ones deliver the best sound.




www.dpreview.com





Our Canonfriedns at DPreview posted this video.


----------



## Del Paso (Apr 1, 2020)

xps said:


> DPReview TV: Mirrorless and DSLR microphone pre-amp shootout
> 
> 
> We invited a professional audio engineer to test the microphone pre-amps in cameras from Canon, Nikon, Sony, Panasonic, Fujifilm and Olympus. Find out which ones deliver the best sound.
> ...


What's happening to DPreview ?
Canon is best ? Hell must have frozen...


----------



## stevelee (Apr 2, 2020)

I would think that if any company could get audio right, it would be Sony. Their audio division apparently has zero relationship to the camera folk. But he said that Sony gets good sound in their video cameras, so there must have been a design decision to use some junk that was eating up warehouse space or something.


----------



## mistaspeedy (Apr 4, 2020)

Nobody noticed that we are comparing the $5500 1DX mark II against the $2000 Sony A7III ? I own the EOS R, I can tell you that the preamp is garbage... just like every single other canon camera that is not a 1DX or possibly a 5D series. 
Canon have terrible audio (even worse than that A7III) unless you are using top tier cameras.


----------

